# Inlet Cartridge Trap



## DTHILLA (Aug 2, 2014)

Does anyone here know how to make a cartridge trap that fit into the buttstock? I heard there was a Bish article years ago that instructed how to make one out of a pipe but I haven't been able to find it. There are models out there (PICS) on Midway and available overseas but paying $200 is unlikely for me at this time. It looks like a compound spring mechanism on one and a leaf on the other. Any ideas? Thank you in advance.


----------



## doublebarrel (Aug 7, 2014)

I had the article by Tommy Bish making the trap but cannot remember which magazine it is in. BB


----------



## doublebarrel (Aug 7, 2014)

Maybe Gun World from the 70s.


----------



## DTHILLA (Aug 7, 2014)

DoubleBarrel,

Yeah Ive heard it was published in either Gun World or Gun Digest. Im still searching online but NO-GO so far. Thank you for your .02

Ill post here if I find it.


----------



## DTHILLA (Aug 7, 2014)

Found this; says there's a DIY on pg 28 of his book. 

http://books.google.com/books?id=-N...CD8Q6AEwBA#v=onepage&q=cartridge trap&f=false


----------



## Flyin Freddy (Aug 11, 2014)

Page 180-185 of 1970ish "Home Gunsmithing Digest" by Tommy L Bish - looking at the article now. He does recommend purchasing one if you're unfamiliar with "exacting precise and tedious work".


----------



## DTHILLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Freddy

I found the plans and Ill post my progress. This one is gonna go slow as my classes at GRU start on Monday and I gotta keep my GPA up.


----------



## DTHILLA (Aug 16, 2014)

*DIY CT - Tommy Bish Plans - Modified*

Heres what I found. I adapted his plans to my idea for a 5rnd 7.62x54r trap on the 1/4 paper. I drilled into a 2x4 for practice the depths and give me a jig for the trap. So far 1'' pipe seems too narrow and domed for the stock. I'll move up to 2'' and cut down as needed. Pics to follow.


----------



## DTHILLA (Aug 16, 2014)

*DIY CT - Tommy Bish Plans - Modified*

Bish 1/2/3


----------



## DTHILLA (Aug 16, 2014)

*Cart Trap*

Says my upload failed  5 times.....why?


----------



## cmshoot (Aug 18, 2014)

DTHILLA, I've got Bish's book with the instructions if you'd like to borrow it.  Let me know and I'll mail it to you, you can send it back when you're done.


----------

